# Citizen jet ring rotor



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Was looking back through my photo bucket and found this.unusual movement.Thought maybe get generate a bit of interest.

morris minor on here alias sweephand on the net has detailed write ups of a number of vintage citizen watches and movements including this one.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Good try bridgeman, but (not unusually} vintage Citizen posts often don't generate much interest. That's partly why I started my blog and keep all my info in one place,

Stephen

http://sweep-hand.org/


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Following on the Bumper thread, thought this resurrected movement thread might cause some interest.

think there were one or two other makers beside Citizen tried this out.

Any body else joining in??


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Was looking back through my photo bucket and found this.unusual movement.Thought maybe get generate a bit of interest.
> 
> morris minor on here alias sweephand on the net has detailed write ups of a number of vintage citizen watches and movements including this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

That's a nice example Karrusel, with a rather rare case back too :thumbsup:

I would think that is earlier than 1970, mid-1960s at the latest - is that a serial number on the back?

Here's a 'Rookie' from the early 1960s:



















Stephen


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Morris Minor said:


> That's a nice example Karrusel, with a rather rare case back too :thumbsup:
> 
> I would think that is earlier than 1970, mid-1960s at the latest - is that a serial number on the back?
> 
> ...


 Thanks Stephen, I bow to to your vast experience of this type, my knowledge is sketchy at best.

There is a number on the case back, AW14701.

However, I feel this design is not without merit & should be given more prominence within the evolution of automatic wristwatches.

Like Bucherer I hope to see other manufacturers adopt similar enterprising designs (with exhibition backs of course). :biggrin:

Alan


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Thanks Stephen, I bow to to your vast experience of this type, my knowledge is sketchy at best.
> 
> There is a number on the case back, AW14701.
> 
> ...


 Hi Alan - AW14701 is the case/model number, and AW is the code for an Autodater Seven with a 41xx movement. This was first produced in 1964, and was the last of the Jets. I don't know exactly how long they were produced for, but I think only a short while since around that same time Citizen were producing swinging weight autos, and in 1965 the extensive and successful Crystal 7 line hit the market.

Always good to add a pic, so here's a rare AutoDater Seven Monthly, from 1966:










Stephen


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Morris Minor said:


> Hi Alan - AW14701 is the case/model number, and AW is the code for an Autodater Seven with a 41xx movement. This was first produced in 1964, and was the last of the Jets. I don't know exactly how long they were produced for, but I think only a short while since around that same time Citizen were producing swinging weight autos, and in 1965 the extensive and successful Crystal 7 line hit the market.
> 
> Always good to add a pic, so here's a rare AutoDater Seven Monthly, from 1966:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that Stephen, always a pleasure to learn something new from a passionate & authoritative devotee.

Your blog 'sweep-hand' is a valuable source of reference for anybody researching these innovative & fascinating timepieces, I for one thank you for your lengthy & detailed data. :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Found it at last....my jet ring rotor,see start of the thread for the movement


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Found it at last....my jet ring rotor,see start of the thread for the movement


 Thanks Chris. :thumbsup:

There is certainly something appealing about these apart from their movement's, certainly appreciate the decent size crowns for one.

Quality of manufacture is certainly another, the 50+ year old examples I've seen are enduring the year's exceptionally well. :yes:

Do wish Stephen hadn't put up that AutoDater 7 monthly.... 

Now where do you find one of those ?

:laugh:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Do wish Stephen hadn't put up that AutoDater 7 monthly....
> 
> Now where do you find one of those ?
> 
> :laugh:


 I'm afraid these are rare beasts - only see 2 or 3 over the years. They are a good size, here next to an autodater:










Here's another rare one :yes: .....a special edition 777:



















Rather nice case back:










Stephen


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Stephen, grateful for your references :thumbsup: the hunt continues.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Thanks Stephen, grateful for your references :thumbsup: the hunt continues.


 Good Luck! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Here is my 38mm addition, found this thread whilst hunting for information on the winding direction and TPD.









Apparently it winds both ways.



Karrusel said:


> Bucherer CFB A1000 to Baselworld in 2008


 Some notes on Patek Phillippe's efforts here:

https://www.watch-wiki.net/doku.php?id=peripheral_rotor


----------

